# Mac's Hop Rocker



## WSC (1/6/09)

Hi Not sure if anyone has tried this beer, hoping some friends from NZ might be able to help me.

http://www.macs.co.nz/beers/beer/hoprocker_pilsener/

I tried this beer and loved it, nice hops up front and then the right amount of bitterness, then lager crispness..mmmmmmm.

The label says there is NS and cascade hops plus a bit of crystal malt.

Based on the colour there would not be much crystal and the hops seem to be more for flavour than bitterness.

Would love to see if anyone has a suggested reciepe for cloning this.

Cheers,
WSC


----------



## chappo1970 (1/6/09)

WSC said:


> Hi Not sure if anyone has tried this beer, hoping some friends from NZ might be able to help me.
> 
> http://www.macs.co.nz/beers/beer/hoprocker_pilsener/
> 
> ...



WSC PM Reviled I am almost positive he has an inside edge on this one.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Swinging Beef (1/6/09)

All the Macs beers are amazing.
Ask your retailer for the Red and the Wit.
I was really happy to see the Pilsner and the Lager back in Australia.

My suggestion to copy this would be 95% Pils malt, 5% Crystal, Cascade hops to 35 IBU, and some NS at flame out and definately another fist full of NS in secondary.

This is my favorite pilsner on the market at the moment.. tho Im not quite sure how pilsner-y it is.


----------



## WSC (1/6/09)

Thanks for the tip Chappo.

Swinging Beef, As for the other Macs beers I tried the Gold as was impressed. I won't be trying the low carb version though. I'm not sure about how much of a pilsner the hop rocker is but it's bloody nice. I was thinking along your lines for the mix of crystal, wasn't sure about the hops though.

Thanks WSC


----------



## Swinging Beef (2/6/09)

Im in no hurry to try the lo-carb one either, but I can not recommend highly enough, the lo-carb brew made up at Blue Sky in Cairns. Maybe it is just because Carins is so fluffing hot and humid, but their lo-carb was dry and tasty and had tonnes of NS aroma, too!
Made me really have to rethink my views on lo-carb beer


----------



## mwd (2/6/09)

Swinging Beef said:


> Im in no hurry to try the lo-carb one either, but I can not recommend highly enough, the lo-carb brew made up at Blue Sky in Cairns. Maybe it is just because Carins is so fluffing hot and humid, but their lo-carb was dry and tasty and had tonnes of NS aroma, too!
> Made me really have to rethink my views on lo-carb beer



We are awaiting your beers review in the Blue Sky thread S Beef.


----------



## elec (2/6/09)

Where is this Blue Sky, fellas? I'm heading down to the Cairns area during the next school hols, and would be keen to have a squizz.

Regards


----------



## roo_dr (5/6/09)

Anyone know a recipe to match their Sassy Red?


----------



## bconnery (5/6/09)

roo_dr said:


> Anyone know a recipe to match their Sassy Red?



Use the google search option, not the default forum search, here on the forum. 
There's definitely been some threads on Sassy Red. From memory it has some B-Saaz and something else, but have a search around and you should be good...

I wish they hadn't discontinued the CopperHop though... Is the Black back as well? I loved both of those.


----------



## MattC (5/6/09)

As a matter of fact, just had two tonight. Thought the Gold wasnt much chop, fairly drinkable but nothing to jump through hoops for. The Hop rocker was really nice and I could easily go back for more. I left the low carb carb in the bottlo fridge, didnt want to touch it!!!


----------



## chappo1970 (6/6/09)

Loved it


----------



## discoloop (9/6/09)

Tried the hop rocker on the weekend. Wow, what a cracker of a beer. I'd lump it in with LCBA, Knappstein and several other light, hoppy beers but reckon it's streets ahead of the lot of them. 

For someone better at picking hops, would you say NS is the predominant flavour? Would love to have a go at something similar...


----------



## eamonnfoley (22/7/09)

i reckon the kiwis need to invent some new beer styles with their unique hops!

the nz hops really work with the hop rocker pils. love it, very unique! its spicy like a czech pils, but fruity without being "fruity".


----------



## Salt (16/9/11)

Stumbled across this recipe from realbeer forum from a fellow kiwi brewer....

_
90% Gladfields Pils LAR005 (2.8 SRM)
5.5% Caramel/Crystal Malt - 20L (20.0 SRM)
4.5% Acidulated (Weyermann) (1.8 SRM)

15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.50 %] (60 min) Hops 20.2 IBU
15.00 gm NZ Cascade [7.00 %] (15 min) Hops 5.6 IBU
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.50 %] (15 min) Hops 6.7 IBU
25.00 gm NZ Cascade [7.00 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops -
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.50 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops -

IBU 33 - .66 IBU/SG - 1.049 - 23 litres

Single Infusion, batch sparge.

Wyeast 2001 (Pils Urquell)_

I love this Beer and just so happens I have the hops in my freezer, so will give this a nudge in the next few weeks. I am going to scale down to a 10L BIAB recipe, as I am about to do my 1st AG BIAB brew this weekend based on Nicks thread for which I have the ingredients all ready to go. If that works out well, I will order the grain for this Hop Rocker Clone and aim to brew the weekend after.

I dont have an ideal Mash temp - any suggestions. I am going for a Mash temp of 66degC for my APA I am doing. Would this mash temp for 60min suit this style of Beer?

Cheers


----------



## Nick JD (16/9/11)

Whoa. Zombie thread!

But yeah - I'm currently drinking another keg of Amarillo Pilsner. The first one I did for a laugh and didn't like it at all at first. By the end of the keg I was luvin it.

I reckon it won't be too long until there's a "New Pilsner" style combining pils malt, lager yeast, high IBUs and lots of late hops usually associated with APAs. 

It's like an APA but sharp and crisp.

Buy a bottle of hop rocker and measure the FG of it. Base your mash temperature on that and your yeast attenuation figure.


----------



## Dazza88 (16/9/11)

don't mind the hop rocker


----------



## PhantomEasey (16/9/11)

Yep, there's a cheesy 90's bar in town that me and my mates hit up every few months and they have hop rocker in the fridge. For some reason it's the only place I buy it, and it goes down real nice; a very sessionable beer. 

As I'm about to set off on my voyage into AG I I'll have to put this onto my ever expanding, never shrinking 'to do' list.


----------



## kdaust (4/10/11)

I want to do a dry apa. I'll call it the 'don drapa'. But when you serve it you'll have to make it a shandy with half beer half whiskey.

Love the sassy red. Sounds like I need to grab the hop rocker.


----------

